# Question re 5day transfer



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi

got couple of questions if anybody would be kind enough to answer.

Had day 5 transfer on Friday 16th April - now on day 10.  Clinic told me not to test until Friday 30th April which is 14 days.  I had 2 day 5 embies put back.  One which clinic said was good and the other that was not very good and was lacking behind but put it back anyway.

Would a positive result show up any earlier than 14 days.

I have got a really sore belly and back today.  I take progesterone pessaries and have never in the past started bleeding before I got a positive result.  Is it possible that I could this time, start bleeding before my OTD

Also, is it possible that I could bleed "the not so good one out" and the "good one" still be okay?

2WW are terrible!!!

Thanks a lot.

Love axxxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

HI there

Each treatment cycle can vary, as can our response to the drugs and progesterone support so I'd try not to read too much into the sore belly and back etc or whether you'll get any bleeding......and yes, in some cases, women may notice a little bit of bleed where one embie comes away and the other doesn't, although in the majority of cases you'd not bleed and never know until you had a scan....at this stage embies are microscopic, no more than the size of a "." so likely that just wouldn't notice....

http://www.visembryo.com/baby/1.html

If you had ET on Friday 16 April then yep, you'd be 10dp5dt today......our clinic say you can test with blastocysts at 11dpt as embies would be 16 days old. Whilst I'm personally not an advocate of early testing, obviously it's entirely up to you and I would think you'd get a fairly accurate result today as you're 15dpEC, which in theory is like 15dpo. As it's already late morning, I would hold off testing until tomorrow and use first morning pee as it's concentrated.

Good luck
Natasha 

/links


----------

